# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  مقدمة لآلية عمل المصارف الإلكترونية

## نورهان حسين

بحث بعنوان 
التأثير المتبادل بين الأعمال المصرفية الإلكترونية والسياسة النقدية والتجارة الإلكترونية
الجزء الثانى
إعداد الباحثة 
شيماء جمال مجاهد 
ماجستير فى الاقتصاد والعلوم المالية 
باحث دكتوراة بقسم الاقتصاد والعلوم المالية 
كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة

المبحث الأول
المصارف الألكترونية والسياسة النقدية
لما كانت البنوك تقوم بدور أقتصادي هام أيا كان النظام السياسي والأقتصادي القائم سواء على المستوى الدولي أو المستوى القومي ؛ فإن أى نظام اقتصادي أو سياسي يحرص دائماً على تفعيل تنمية أعمال البنوك حتى تواكب التطورات ، فالبنوك عليها أن تدخل الكثير من التحولات في أستراتيجيتها والسياسات المتعلقة بتشغيلها لأن قدرة الأشخاص على النمو والأستقرار تعتمد على قدرتها السريعة على الأستفادة من الفرص ومواجهة التحديات.
ونظراً لأن البنوك هي يد الدولة المعالجة للعديد من الأمراض المعرض لها أى نظام أقتصادي مثل : التضخم ، الكساد ، الذى قد يصيب أى نظام أقتصادي وتتم هذه المعالجة بعدة وسائل منها السياسات النقدية للدولة ، فالدولة تقوم بمواجهة هذه الأمراض بإستخدام سياسة نقدية تتلائم مع كل مرض من هذه الأمراض حتى يعود الأستقرار النقدى للأقتصاد مرة أخري داخل الدولة.
ولكن نظراً لأن فعالية السياسة النقدية في كل دولة تعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على درجة نمو النظام المصرفي ، ومدى الوعي المصرفي في داخل الدولة فإن التغيرات التى يواجهها العالم الآن تقتضي تطوير الأجهزة المصرفية الموجودة خاصة في ظل الصراعات الكبيرة نحو تسوية المعاملات عبر شبكة الأنترنت وبالتالي أصبح الأقتصاد النقدي يوجد به نقود أخري غير النقود الورقية التى أعتاد التعامل بها وكذلك أوراق تجارية أخري ، غير التى أعتادت عليها الأنظمة النقدية السابقة والتى كانت الأجهزة المصرفية يمكنها أستخدامها لأعادة الأستقرار النقدي لأقتصادها في أوقات الأخلال.
ونتيجة لذلك كان من الضروري تطوير الأجهزة المصرفية الموجودة لتلائم تلك التحديات الألكترونية التى أصيبت بها المعاملات التجارية والأقتصادية ، وأيضا حتى يتم معالجة الأمراض التى يصاب بها النظام الأقتصادي بنفس السرعة التى حدثت بها وبوسيلة ملائمة فإن التطور يجب أن يتطرق أيضاً للوسائل المستخدمة فى علاج هذه الأمراض داخل الدولة بإستخدام وسائل مناسبة لذلك.
وتأسيساً على ماسبق فأننا سنتناول في هذا المبحث عرض لآلية عمل [المصارف الألكترونيةٍ]، أى أننا سنعرض الكيفية التى سيتم بها تحويل الأعمال المصرفية التى أعتادت عليها البنوك في ظل الأنظمة التقليدية إلى أعمال تتم جميعها بصورة الكترونية ، وكذلك سنعرض أثر هذا التطور على الوسيلة أو الوسائل التى ستستخدمها الدولة في سياستها النقدية لأعادة التوازن والأستقرار النقدي وسيتم ذلك إن شاء الله من خلال مطلبين :-
المطلب الأول: آلية عمل المصارف الألكترونية.
المطلب الثاني : آثر الأعمال المصرفية الألكترونية على السياسة النقدية.
وذلك على التفصيل التالي : 

المطلب الأول
آلية عمل المصارف الألكترونية
نظم قانون التجارة الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 عمليات البنوك في الباب الثالث منه تحت مسمى "عمليات البنوك " دون أن يضع تعريفاً محددا لها وذلك كما هو الحال في معظم التشريعات، ولكن على الرغم من ذلك فإن هذه التسمية يندرج تحتها تعداد للأعمال المصرفية يتطور بتطور الزمان والمكان ، فالأعمال المصرفية هذه تشمل الودائع المصرفية النقدية ، الحساب الجاري ، الأعتمادات المصرفية ، ..... وغيرها من الأعمال التى يقوم بها البنك من أعمال مصرفية( ).
وعلى الرغم من ذلك ، فإن هذا التطور والأختلاف في الطريقة التى يقدم بها البنوك الأعمال المصرفية لعملائها عند أستخدام الطابع الألكتروني في القيام بها لايؤثر على طبيعة العمليات المصرفية التى يمكنها تقديمها ،فاختلاف الشكل والتكوين وطريقة التعامل معها عن النظام التقليدي لا يؤثر على كم العمليات المصرفية ونوعيتها التى كانت موجودة في ظل النظام التقليدي. وذلك دون أن يكون للطبيعة الألكترونية أى أثر على نوعية الأعمال المصرفية بل على العكس فأنها ستزيد من كفاءة هذه الأعمال على أساس سهولة هذا التعامل وسرعة إنجاز الأعمال ، وعلى ذلك فإنه يمكن للبنوك المستخدمة للنظام الألكتروني إنجاز كافة العمليات المصرفية التى كانت تقدم في ظل النظام التقليدي ولكن مع تغيير فقط في آلية عملها( ). هذا ما سيلي عرضه إن شاء الله تفصيلاً في هذا المطلب .
وذلك سيتأتى تفصيله من خلال الثلاثة فروع التالية : 
- الفرع الأول : الودائع المصرفية الألكترونية . 
- الفرع الثاني : الحسابات المصرفية الألكترونية . 
- الفرع الثالث : عمليات الأئتمان الألكترونية .
وذلك على السياق التالي إن شاء الله

----------

